# Disasters narrowly averted....



## swamprad (Dec 20, 2007)

So the Flora-Cart is in a little room next to a bathroom, I think it's supposed to be a "mudroom" whatever that is. I've been very nervous about air circulation -- no fan. So I finally picked up a ceiling fan from Lowes and got my electrician guy out to install it. Due to the cramped surroundings, a beloved Phal (a gift from a friend a few years ago and a most reliable bloomer) was dumped on its head and its spike was bent in two. Not broken, just bent in two like a nutcracker or a chicken wing. Not to be outdone, I quickly staked it, unbent it, tied it up, and the buds keep on swelling! Hurray! I'll post a photo when the blooms open.

Also in my little grow room, I've had a door installed to keep the cat out. The cat is a holy terror, and he doesn't want to face my wrath if he gets into a slipper and chews it up. So the painter came by today and painted the new door. Smelly, smelly oil based paint! Terrible stench! So I got to thinking...hmmmm....what if these noxious fumes blast my many slipper buds?!?!?!? So I quickly took the door off its hinges and took it outside to the garage. I spent a sleepless night, expecting to get up the next morning and be greeted by multitudes of shriveled lifeless buds...but no, all the buds remain healthy and plump, the crisis was averted!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 21, 2007)

Good Show!!!

Ramon


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 21, 2007)

OH, what we go through for our slippers.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2007)

The mud room is the room for changing from your muddy shoes into something suitable for indoors. Let the cats have their fun too.


----------

